# Police raid T.C. area Dispensaries.



## NorCalHal (Dec 23, 2011)

TRAVERSE CITY  	State police Lt. Patrick Boyd, head of all drug teams in northern Michigan, confirmed police had warrants for Collective Inc. on State Street, the M-22 Collective in Elmwood Township and another collective on U.S. 31 in Acme Township.

	Boyd said searches were conducted because investigators believe all three locations have engaged in illegal transfer of marijuana.
*2:40 p.m.*
	Police raided at least two Traverse City-area medical marijuana dispensaries today.

	Authorities entered Collective Inc. on East State Street and M-22 Collective in Grelickville today. Traverse Narcotics Team, a Michigan State Police-led drug investigations unit, obtained a search warrant for those sites. Police didn't immediately say why they raided the sites.

	Traverse City Police Sgt. Joe McCarthy said his agency assisted in the raid at the downtown location. Leelanau County sheriff's officials assisted in the Greilickville raid.


----------



## Irish (Dec 23, 2011)

theres more money in taking down(robbing) a collective/dispensary, than say busting a meth lab...crooks...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 23, 2011)

Of course there is, with the collective/dispensary there is no hazzardous waste to get rid of. Just a bunch of stoner to put into the "justice" system


----------



## Roddy (Dec 23, 2011)

Did you read the news, Hal?? these bad puppies just admitted under interrogation that they came straight from Cali to help spread the maverick way!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Did you read the news, Hal?? these bad puppies just admitted under interrogation that they came straight from Cali to help spread the maverick way!!




What newspaper did you get this information from?


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 23, 2011)

I bet. I am sure all the bad press from MI is Cali driven.
Seems you guys can't do anything on your own.

Be ready Roddy, you got 5-7 more years of foolish michagenders tryin' to be like us. Too bad you don't have any clear laws on the books.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Did you read the news, Hal?? these bad puppies just admitted under interrogation that they came straight from Cali to help spread the maverick way!!



I read the local paper for Roddy's area and I could not find anything:confused2: I also read the Detroit and Traverse City newspapers with the same results

This just appears to be another case of Roddy spouting off with nothing to substantiate his claim.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 24, 2011)

Poor poor duck, takes himself sooooo serious!!!

quack quack


----------



## Roddy (Dec 24, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I bet. I am sure all the bad press from MI is Cali driven.
> Seems you guys can't do anything on your own.
> 
> Be ready Roddy, you got 5-7 more years of foolish michagenders tryin' to be like us. _Too bad you don't have any clear laws on the books._



No, we need taught the maverick way, my friend!


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 24, 2011)

Me thinks that you guys should chill a little. Lot's of stem here. Me not like. It is XMAS dudes.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 24, 2011)

I hear you, my friend!! I will be gone all day anyway...and a few weeks after that!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks like Roddy can't back up his claims again.:rofl::rofl:

Just what I figured Roddy is just spewing more hogwash.

If you can't back up your claims it be best that you just keep quite.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 24, 2011)

No duck, it was a JOKE....you might have not figured that out, musta flown straight over your head. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Try not to take yourself so serious, life is so much more fun!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 24, 2011)

If you can't back up your claims it be best that you just keep quite.

much like you and leachates?? Too busy trying to put me down, you spew bad info....that's really helping. nice!!

edit....sorry, that info may have been believed by you.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2011)

I deal with facts not someones fantasies. Unlike you:rofl:

Even with the leachates/worm dirt thread was facts, that you are just unable to comprehend. Return to that thread to refresh your memory.

Any knowledge you gained was because of the facts that I posted about leachates, nothing that you had gained on your own. You have become delirious. Unlike you I back my posts up with facts, not fantasies.

Spewing hogwash is not a joke and that is all you have done. You are becoming a joke:rofl: and not a very good joke, at that either:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 24, 2011)

Roddy when you say something like this





> Did you read the news, Hal?? these bad puppies just admitted under interrogation that they came straight from Cali to help spread the maverick way!!


 there are those of us that will research(google addicts) just to get the whole story. Yes I spent almost 2 hrs reading Michigan newspapers to find this info, and there was none. This is why you get called out as a liar. When it comes to ppl and their dealing with the law some of us research it hard just to be able to see where or how we can do thing different and keep other out of the same things. 

There are a few of us that are working with our state officials trying to get MMJ passed in our states, and we look at each and every good or bad mj story just to be able to point out where what was done right or why it was wrong and how we might be able to make the laws better for the future.


----------



## Locked (Dec 24, 2011)

Me do thinks Roddy's act is starting to wear thin on more then a few people here.

It's almost like he is just here to argue opposing points and will just flat out make stuff up to try and prove his point. The topic doesn't even seem to matter much. jmo


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Me do thinks Roddy's act is starting to wear thin on more then a few people here.
> 
> It's almost like he is just here to argue opposing points and will just flat out make stuff up to try and prove his point. The topic doesn't even seem to matter much. jmo



:yeahthat:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 24, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Me do thinks Roddy's act is starting to wear thin on more then a few people here.
> 
> It's almost like he is just here to argue opposing points and will just flat out make stuff up to try and prove his point. The topic doesn't even seem to matter much. jmo


 
:huh: you think  when was the last time you seen that much typing from me.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :huh: you think  when was the last time you seen that much typing from me.



I can't remember you ever typing that much. Are you the real Ozzy?

TMT time to BIU:bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Roddy (Dec 25, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Roddy when you say something like this there are those of us that will research(google addicts) just to get the whole story. Yes I spent almost 2 hrs reading Michigan newspapers to find this info, and there was none. This is why you get called out as a liar. When it comes to ppl and their dealing with the law some of us research it hard just to be able to see where or how we can do thing different and keep other out of the same things.
> 
> There are a few of us that are working with our state officials trying to get MMJ passed in our states, and we look at each and every good or bad mj story just to be able to point out where what was done right or why it was wrong and how we might be able to make the laws better for the future.




when it comes to such foolishness as these stir the pot threads, I am having fun. If you spent a few hours looking for something that is as silly as that, my bad, I was sure anyone could see the JOKE of it all. Come on though, seriously, you expected to find something about some busted dealers saying they only came from Cali to help??

Maybe I should have said under torture and waterboarding as I had thought first, but thought that too graphic...and wow, I figured anyone who knows me by now, knows my humor. 

So sorry Ozzy...

But hey,you guys seeing my act wear thin, there's such a thing as ignoring. I wish one would for certain, but....bet he answers..wanna bet??


----------



## Roddy (Dec 25, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Me do thinks Roddy's act is starting to wear thin on more then a few people here.
> 
> It's almost like he is just here to argue opposing points and will just flat out make stuff up to try and prove his point. The topic doesn't even seem to matter much. jmo



Gee...almost like he's HAVING FUN???? :rofl: :rofl:

If you're taking this stir pot thread serious, I'll yell MERRY CHRISTMAS now and make sure you realize I'M NOT! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 25, 2011)

_There are a few of us that are working with our state officials trying to get MMJ passed in our states, and we look at each and every good or bad mj story just to be able to point out where what was done right or why it was wrong and how we might be able to make the laws better for the future._

This I applaud...guess I'm not alone!! I too have been working with the local govt to try and find a resolution.....not easy. All I keep hearing is Cali this, Cali that...wonder why I bring them up so. You guys think I'm lying...tough, it's fact, it's been going on for some time and it's what I keep telling ol Hal and all you here. And you know what, it doesn't have to be true, all the reasons ol Bill hates you all...doesn't matter at all. The man is the power and we're the ones fighting it! He has his views, he spews his perceptions and then points to daily news for validity, no matter if what's printed is valid or skewed spew.

Perception....


----------

